# shrimp and goldfish



## swimmy

Some of you may have read my previous post called snails and goldfish?, this is kinda the same thing but with shrimp. Will the goldfish be tempted to eat the shrimp? If they will what kind of shrimp do you think will be the the best.


----------



## FAIRCHILD

Not only will the shrimp eat the goldfish but the ammonia and nitrites that the goldfish would add to the tank would kill the shrimp. Goldfish are very dirty fish.


----------



## susankat

> shrimp eat the goldfish


This made me laugh! Its backwards but the idea is right. Goldfish will eat the shrimp. If you want to put shrimp in anyway, put ghost shrimp. At least they are cheap.


----------



## FAIRCHILD

LOL I just now noticed that and I just had to laugh *r2. I guess I should wake up and have my coffee before posting


----------



## DocPoppi

Just think of goldfish as goats.... There gonna eat pretty much anything in the tank.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369

28Photos said:


> Not only will the shrimp eat the goldfish but the ammonia and nitrites that the goldfish would add to the tank would kill the shrimp. Goldfish are very dirty fish.


Shrimp get very hungry*r2 They eat any thing that moves*r2 Just fishing around*cool-dude


----------

